# Post Halloween Depression



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

After such a great night last night and starting the teardown.. Now today its kinda a depressing day.. Anyone else feeling like that?

I already have my plans in mind for 09 and will start again coming up after a short break.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes.

Though I'm going to leave it up one more day to take some pix tonight and also to help alleviate the melancholy.

November 1st. Worst day... ever.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

I like a little time off. I am always watching horror movies, reading horror magazines (Rue Morgue is #1), and listening to dark music so I still get my fix but I do take some time off from making props (maybe a month). I will still keep my pumpkins lit a night for another week though...


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I took video last night of my display and now I feel really sad. At least the next best Holidays are coming up to keep me a little busy then its straight to planning to have an even greater display!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Yep, I hate 'tear down' depression. Will take down tomorrow, lit it up one last time tonite so a friend's granddaughter could see it since she couldn't come last nite.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice signature Skeletonowl! Tool is my all time favorite band hands down. I even got the flaming Alex Grey eye from the Lateralus artwork as a tattoo...


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Its raining here..so its gloomy anyway, but yeah Im a bit of a down mood today


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah. And wiped out and sore as hell. It was a beautiful day today but all I wanted to do was sleep. And I didn't get any pictures; I hope they (the haunt owners) took some so I can post for them.


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

My lights are still running right now. I'm going out to pull the plug for the final time this season. I keep putting it off for "just alittle bit more". It's after 10 pm and I know I'm going to have to do it soon.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am so glad you posted this. I thought it was just me! I am SO SORE and spent. I was useless all day. I'm kinda sad it's over for this year, but our weather is still so picture- perfect with golden sunsets and beautiful leaves that it helps keep the sadness away. I was either outside enjoying the last tingle of Fall or IN BED all of today! To help feel better, I am also already thinking about next year (much to hubby's derision!)....maybe a freak show theme....wondering if my 5 year old will be mentally scarred for life if I make her into a kid with an abdominal parasitic twin.....


d5


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

The plugs have all been pulled. It is finished. (hangs head down and walks saddly away into the darkness......)


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

I too have already started working on ideas for next year as well, when I'm awake at least lol, as it helps to hide the sadness.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Acually, im not feeling too bad. Today was spent cleaning out my room, crawlspace, and shed, so I cant get everything put away. I sillt kept everthing set up for another night, ill probably start taking some stuff down tomorrow. I think a little break is good, before it all starts again for 09............................


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

50% off all halloween stuff today...made me feel damn good!! This time next week it will all be 75% off...


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Today I took down and put up everything in about two hours. 

What took me two days to set was gone in a blink of the eye. I went out this afternoon and still couldn't get use to a clean yard. 


But I am ready for a little rest. Later this month put out some Christmas lights and just enjoy the holidays. Then its back to creating for 2009!! 

Now, to hit a few of those 50%-75% Halloween sales!!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Dr Killinger said:


> Yes.
> 
> Though I'm going to leave it up one more day to take some pix tonight and also to help alleviate the melancholy.
> 
> November 1st. Worst day... ever.


Well I had the perfect pick me up for November 1 -- went to see "Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas 3D". How appropriate. Day after all the scare festivities, feeling like you need something new because things just aren't fun and exciting now. I really enjoyed the 3D. Have seen a number of 3D movies before and thought Disney did a good job on this. Great movie for putting you in the frame of mind for next year. I think Jack Skellington's message must be if you are good at something, like Halloween, stick to it, and only 364 days left until you're King of Halloween again!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

thought i was the only one.........yep Sat I was experiencing post h'ween blues as i packed up the interior decor


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

My fiancee always hates how empty the yard looks when all the decor is gone...My depression right now is coming from trying to figure out how I'm going to top this year! The fact that the rising Nosferatu and mausoleum with opening/closing gates actually worked without a hitch raises the technical bar pretty high for next year...:googly:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I am tired..2 days of partying and now I have to take it all down...wahhh
I am off next 2 days so I'm not in a big hurry to take it down yet.

But we have decided what next yr will be and that will be our last huge 
Halloween Party # 13.
We will still have them but not as much decorating.
We will no longer set up the tents, so thats' a 20x 40 room area I won't be decorating ..I decided I will expand the cemetery even more instead. can't wait.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm definitely in the same boat as most everyone here. Took me two days to tear down - everything goes back in after closing time except columns, fence, tombstones, and flood lights. Then there's the inside decor, lugging everything into the basement or garage. I knew what was ahead of me Saturday morning yet it was soooo tough getting up. I knew it was coming and had a mesuse appointment booked for Nov.1 since mid September. And even after a 90 minute session I STILL have lower back pains today.

It was soooo depressing taking it all down and the realization that I had taken ZERO pictures after getting halfway through the tear down. My brother-in-law was video taping most of the night though so I might be able to grab some decent stills from the footage. The pics other family members took were all with flash which ruins the lighting IMHO. Next year I think I'm gonna book a pro-photographer for a 30 minute session if they aren't too much. 

I think the one positive thing that got me through my depression Nov.1 some of the neighbors I had never spoken to since I lived in the neighborhood (going on seven years now) coming up to me, introducing themselves, and telling me what an awesome show I put on.

I'm already working mentally and theorectically on next year's theme which I feel is really gonna be unique. In the main time gonna enjoy the two month R&R during the holidays.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

I basically put up and tore down in 24 hrs. I'm sore and WAY behind on sleep. Thank God I have tommorrow off for the election. My back was killing me on Sat. Feeling a little under the weather.... Wooo.. But it was all worth it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Halloween may be over, but now the true scary time is here! Election Day! The horror!
I'm kind of glad to have everything (well almost) put away for another year. We put stuff out the first of October so we enjoy it for a month. The yard is mowed and raked, and all of the outdoor stuff is packed away. I'm working on the inside stuff today but back to work tomorrow after a week and a half off. I used to get bummed out for a few day afterwards but anymore it doesn't bother me. Fun to make ideas for next year.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

It's understandable that after all of the work, build-up and excitement, that the following day(s) might be glum for some folks.

The good news is that it's never too early to start planning for next year!

I've been extremely upbeat since Friday. We had a great day and our new neighborhood has many enthusiastic Halloween residents. The atmosphere was great.

That really got me motivated for next year. My brain is spinning!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

**

It took a few days, but I am starting to feel depressed today. 361 days is a long wait. I'm looking forward to working with the MA make and take group to help pass the time.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have some Cymbolta if you guys need it. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not depressed, but definitely tired on Saturday and Sunday (called "lack o' sleep"). It will actually be nice to have the house looking a little less like a construction zone for a while. Of course, that will only last until the next prop contest......


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

All went well! We had lots of kids. I have found that often parents actually appreciate all of my work more than the kids. Many kids seem focused on candy, but the parents want to stop and soak in all the details. I had a good time, but it felt like it came upon us too fast. I feel like I didn't do everything I wanted to. However, next year, we are going to change up our display a lot. I should start working on props!!!

All in all, I am sad that it is over.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

eanderso13 said:


> My fiancee always hates how empty the yard looks when all the decor is gone...


My partner says the same thing when he walks around the house after the decorations are down. Of course, if I tried to display half the amount of various decorations/knick knacks like that all the time, I'd get in such trouble!

So when he makes the comment about how boring and bare it all is after Halloween, part of my thinks "Awww...he really DID love the decorations", and then the other part of me wants to throw something at him. :devil:


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sure glad that I'm not the only one that was sore, lol. I woke up the next morning, sore and was trying to figure out why, and thought back to all the little areas I was detailing, climbing ladders so much, it was like I took the stairs to the top of the Empire State Building, moving props, all by myself, geez, but it was all totally worth it! I moved everything into my house from outside and have put away about 95% of it, but my casket is still outside in my front yard. I ain't moving that til this weekend, man, that things heavy! I'm bummed that it's over so fast, as well as the tv shows, specials, sales, but lucky for me, there is Macabre Con in Dec. in L.A., so it's like Halloween in December. I posted the info in the "gatherings" section on the main page, so if anyone is near SoCal, I would recommend attending. And then there's Bat's Day in Feb!!!.....hmmm, can't wait for that either !!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

The last few years, I was more than ready to take it all down by Nov. 1st. This year I was just sooo reluctant, though. My husband and daughter were chuckling at me... I'm talking to my props, saying "Thanks Drac. You served us well. Ahhh... Mr. Mummy. Couldn't have done it without ya'. Good times." Yeah, I'm nutty, but I treasure all that stuff so much. It's all over so quickly. *sigh*


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I usually go through a "Blob" stage for about a month or so after Halloween is over. I don't want to do anything what so ever. I just want to sleep and sit on the computer listening to Midnight Syndicate CDs. It's a really rough time for me, seeing as I work on my haunt for a good 2 months on set up and a month running it... I find it's hard to do anything seeing as the haunt isn't around anymore.

We still have the outdoor haunt up... It will be gone tomorrow. I've been packing up boxes and boxes of stuff from the haunt... Making it all organized for next year.

I'm already planning the 09 haunt... Trying to keep my mind off it all. Hopefully the year will go fast and I'll be able to get back to work. There are a few props I'd like to fix up and endless numbers of props I'd like to add. After Christmas I'll get back to work. Until then...
.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I finally boxed everything back up last night. I will admit it was sad seeing the yard bare and the boxes all piled up in the garage but i am already excited for next years halloween so i am going to get an early start on next year but making things year round. I'm going to invest some more money into this holiday and really try and come up with some really creepy props.


----------

